# Skullflower news release:Exquisite (wword)ing boredom & Orange Canyon Mind post 2#



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Skullflower news release:Exquisite (wword)ing boredom & Orange Canyon Mind post 2#*

Ah skullflower, some release are fabuleeous in there back cataalogue and mid catalogueee(there output.

But im here to talk aaabout these two releases ,well thhere guitar laden noise-rrock\ psychedelic rock:
-Exquisite f((wword)-ing boredom is awesome iiit's a suuccesion of nnew agy movement
*celestiial highway 1-6 *or something, sound like Terry riley (classical composer) doeing noise-rock whit a new-agy electronic sound.

-What about *Orange Canyon Mind*, well it's more noisy still new-agy, buut more prog, niice releases , you guys should hear them these albums i mention in post 1 and this post 2#.. Inssomnia again but i still took medicine anxiolitic  , darn!! crap, but i will listen to some more music(the good side of insomnia).

:tiphat:
_
take care aaand goodnight , im waaiting for the morning sun first glimpse to sleep , i should be aable or tired enought , in my cerebaal cortexx to sleep eventually, yay!
_
:angel: if god will orr want it or predominnance ,whatever , bye bye


----------

